# River trolling



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

I'm pretty successful fishing from bank hybrid fishing, I can't seem to catch as many from my boat. I hear a lot of people talking about trolling but don't know much about it any advice would be appreciated


----------



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

just get out and try it. all you need is some medium heavy poles and an assortment of crankbaits. I troll the river a lot. I have spots that I go to from experience and pretty much know what to expect the bottom to be like. being i'm fishing a river I know the bottom can change in a heartbeat from floods, regular current, ect. I usually start my runs in 12 fow and run it the length of the area I want to fish. some places along the run may only be 3.5' and some may be 15 20 30. it all depends on the bottom contour. I like areas that has humps, quick drops, and creek channels. also what I would recommend is fish creek mouths to start. sometimes they suspend in the deeper water of the mouth and other they may be laying on the channel drop or even the flat above or below the mouth. the cranks that I use are flicker shad, shad rap, rip shad,and bps knockoffs of those. I just flatline troll using 6 or 8 lb trilene at about 2.75 mph or slower. depending on current its difficult to troll slow downstream when current is heavy. watch your bottom on your fish finderand try to note were abouts you are if you hook one. have a good lure retriever because you will get hung up. on thing about trolling is you cover a lot more area to find the fish. remember what works for you and remember what didn't work because that's what might be working at the next spot


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

Thank you very much Daddycraw


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Don't forget Youtube.
SEARCH something like O River trolling, or even Ohio River umbrella rigs (below the dams). ;>)


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Try jointed Shad Raps....shad color or crawfish color.....


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice gonna try some trolling Monday


----------

